# New Web Host Needed



## northmendo.com (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hello all I am in desperate need of a new web host. I use VizaWeb and it sucks.*


----------



## kainjow (Nov 1, 2005)

I would suggest http://www.surpasshosting.com/ - I use them. They are very good.


----------



## northmendo.com (Nov 1, 2005)

also i would like to have cpanel for my control panel.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 1, 2005)

They've got that!


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 1, 2005)

ipowerweb is also a good hosting company


----------



## powermac (Nov 2, 2005)

Which web hosting site is good for a beginner and small business that wants to just post some pics, calendar, and information about its events etc?


----------



## boyfarrell (Nov 2, 2005)

You might want to use a .mac account for doing that?

If you want an actual domain, godaddy.com has 'website tonight' feature which makes that stuff easy.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.asmallorange.com


----------



## northmendo.com (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't really want to spend more than $8.00 per month.

I was looking at bluehost.com


----------



## mdnky (Nov 3, 2005)

How much Bandwidth/Storage do you need?


----------



## northmendo.com (Nov 4, 2005)

as much as possable not that I need it now but you never know what the future holds. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 4, 2005)

Any decent host will allow you to upgrade without charging a fee.  I recently (late june or early August I think) upgraded my account at ASO from the Tiny to the Small, just paid the pro-rated difference from what I had already prepaid for the year ($18 or something).  The Tiny is $30/year and the Small is $60/year, so definitely under $8 a month.


----------



## larry98765 (Nov 5, 2005)

ICDSoft.com. Excellent service. Excellent control panel. Elegant interface. Great features for the $. I've used them for a few years now and am very happy with them.


----------



## simbalala (Nov 5, 2005)

northmendo.com said:
			
		

> I don't really want to spend more than $8.00 per month.
> 
> I was looking at bluehost.com



Bluehost always gets excellent reviews. I'd stay away from the tiny companies, they can be great for a while then fall over. 

Check this:

http://www.hosting-comparison.com/

edit: That fact that they give shell access is a huge plus. 
(I don't use them, I've got 1&1 but I'm always impressed by their ratings)


----------



## Ender at Eros (Nov 15, 2005)

It depends on what you want.

If you're looking for a dedicated server provider or a colocation provider, I'd say www.forona.com is the place you want to do that at.

If you're looking at getting a regular hosting account, ($7.77/mo), 5GB (storage), 300GB/mo (transfer), www.powweb.com would be the place you want to do that at.

I've used iPowerWeb/iPower (they're the same companies, like a LOT of the hosting companies out there), and they're okay.

First impression from talking with Forona representatives: GREAT support. 
PowWeb: I don't know, I've never used. I know someone who has though, www.dotquantum.com and he loves it and recommends it.

Hope you are happy with your choice,
Takumi


----------



## Ender at Eros (Nov 15, 2005)

Also,
Don't get fooled by midPhas's "Unmetered Bandwidth".  Read the fine print at the bottom.  It says only "qualified members" recieve that feature.  
My thought is: while your website is small, and barely gets bandwidth usage, it's unmetered, but when it gets large, and starts using up too much, they'll give you a limit.
I have mixed feelings on their support, signing up was really easy, and they have a cool confirmation technique, however trying to cancel an account was a hassle, they haven't even given me a reciept of cancelling with them yet (when I asked for one, it's been about a week).

-Takumi


----------

